# Favorite Helpful Kitchen Hints



## norgeskog (Sep 14, 2004)

What is your favorite or most helpful kitchen hint or problem that  needs solving????

Mine is an ongoing problem in the kitchen is keeping the wooden cuttingboard bacteria/germ free.  My wooden cuttingboard is only used to vegetables, bread, etc.  I clean it regularly with white vinegar and a paper towel.  I have a plastic flexible cutting board that I use over the wooden one when I prepare meat.  That one I scrub with hot water, dish soap and white vinegar.  What do you use for these.  I also wipe my kitchen counters weekly with straight white vinegar (suggeston from my vinegar helpful household remedy book) but then my kitchen smells like a salad for a day. 








   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## Juliev (Sep 14, 2004)

I also have a plastic cutting board that I used a lot.  When I cut chicken, fish etc on it.. I wash it in soapy water with vinegar added.. or alittle bleach... I wash it off really well, after using the bleach.. 

I use a lot of garlic and onion.... I use lemon juice on my fingers or running my hands along something that is stainless steel..that works really well to get rid of the odor.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 14, 2004)

to clean a very oily pan just use the scraps from your vegetable like peels to wipe it down and wash it works pretty well


----------



## MJ (Sep 14, 2004)

I always like to make sure my fire extinguisher is fully charged


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 14, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> What is your favorite or most helpful kitchen hint or problem that  needs solving????
> 
> Mine is an ongoing problem in the kitchen is keeping the wooden cuttingboard bacteria/germ free.  My wooden cuttingboard is only used to vegetables, bread, etc.  I clean it regularly with white vinegar and a paper towel.  I have a plastic flexible cutting board that I use over the wooden one when I prepare meat.  That one I scrub with hot water, dish soap and white vinegar.  What do you use for these.  I also wipe my kitchen counters weekly with straight white vinegar (suggeston from my vinegar helpful household remedy book) but then my kitchen smells like a salad for a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 14, 2004)

Wooden cutting boards must be treated regularly with food grade mineral oil.  The oil fills the pores of the wood and keeps food and bacteria out.  

If you have never treated it with oil, you'll need to sand it down to bare clean wood before you treat it.  In the future, retreating the board regularly will be a simple matter of just wiping oil on the board and letting it sit overnight.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 14, 2004)

hey psiguyy.. what did you fix with your cod.. we never heard.. sorry my recipe wasn't what you wanted.. I'll post it over in the fish section.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 15, 2004)

The rule in our house is that whoever does the cooking does not have to do the cleaning up.  I always volunteer to cook.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2004)

to keep sponges clean and from smelling like mold, i rinse out all of the soap, wrap in a paper towel and nuke for 2 to 3 minutes until they dry out. (you don't lose any nutritional value in the sponge either, lol) i do this every few days, or if the sponges start to get smelly.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the postings, some really helpful hints here.  Regarding the bleach, thank you, but I do not like to use chemicals that are toxic which is why I have the vinegar book which is where I got the suggestion for cleaning cutting boards and counter tops.  My everyday dishes are clear glass, and I add vinegar to the dishwater to keep away spots.  







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 15, 2004)

I put bleach in my washroom garbage. It makes the room smell clean and sanitary.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 16, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> hey psiguyy.. what did you fix with your cod.. we never heard.. sorry my recipe wasn't what you wanted.. I'll post it over in the fish section.


 
I have your recipe for the next time. I battered and deep fried it. Ate it with my own tartar sauce (mayo, capers, diced sweet pickle, and Splenda).



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the postings, some really helpful hints here. Regarding the bleach, thank you, but I do not like to use chemicals that are toxic which is why I have the vinegar book which is where I got the suggestion for cleaning cutting boards and counter tops. My everyday dishes are clear glass, and I add vinegar to the dishwater to keep away spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Surprisingly, bleach is not poisonous. 

Did you know that according to the Taylor company that before you put the ice cream mix into their barrel freezer (soft serve yogurt, ice cream, etc. machines) you are to run a chlorine based (bleach) sanitizer through the machine, let it drain, and put the mix right in. They say water is not as clean as the sanitizer, so if you rinse the bleach out with fresh water, you are contaminating the machine.


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2004)

not sure if someone already posted this or not, but lining baking sheets with foil is such an excellent way to keep baking sheets that you put into the oven and broiler clean. especially when you are cooking meats. just remove the foil and wash the pan if you choose to do so. (i do, but that's me)
lining the broiler with foil (non-deflective side up) or just crumbling the edges up around a food is another thing.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

Before company comes over.....our a little vanilla in a lightly heated pan. Smells great but you better back up that smell with some cookies.


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2004)

putting lemon or orange peels down in the garbage disposal and running it a few seconds


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 16, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you certain they have the same chemical base?  I have not bought bleach for 8+ years and I remember the label saying poison, use only in ventilated area, do not take orally, etc and this was the clothing wash type.  They use chlorine to purify swimming pools.  Confusing.  I will look at the label again the  next time I shop.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 16, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Wooden cutting boards must be treated regularly with food grade mineral oil.  The oil fills the pores of the wood and keeps food and bacteria out.
> 
> If you have never treated it with oil, you'll need to sand it down to bare clean wood before you treat it.  In the future, retreating the board regularly will be a simple matter of just wiping oil on the board and letting it sit overnight.



Thanks, I have heard that before, but forgotten it.  I believe I will try this as my wooden cutting board needs to be sanded down, it does not look as pretty as it used to.  






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> putting lemon or orange peels down in the garbage disposal and running it a few seconds



and ice cubes down the drain help keep the blades sharp


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 16, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> not sure if someone already posted this or not, but lining baking sheets with foil is such an excellent way to keep baking sheets that you put into the oven and broiler clean. especially when you are cooking meats. just remove the foil and wash the pan if you choose to do so. (i do, but that's me)
> lining the broiler with foil (non-deflective side up) or just crumbling the edges up around a food is another thing.



At the risk of sounding nuts or stupid (I am blond so that is my excuse) the non-deflective side the shiny rather than matte finish????  What happens if the other side is up.  I heard somewhere that one side should not touch the food you are eating because of the alzeimers (sp) threat with aluminum.  What do you know about this?  Rumor or truth?

[/img]http://www.e-design-it.com/avatars/green.gif   :roll:   [color=green]GO DUCKS[/color]


----------



## Hungry (Mar 22, 2005)

I started to buy a package of those disposable plastic sheets for temporary cutting boards. Right on the next shelf were the paper products, bowls plates cups, etc.
I bought a package of those super thin paper plates, much cheaper than the palstic ones. 
I use them for a quick chop when I don't want to dirty up my cutting board.  
Just toss then on the trash when finished
 Also good for popping in to the microwave with a snack.

I'll use then for laying out my ingredents prior to mixing a recipe.  A little stronger than a paper towel.  
They don't hold liquids very long.


Charlie


----------



## luvs (Mar 22, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding nuts or stupid (I am blond so that is my excuse) the non-deflective side the shiny rather than matte finish???? What happens if the other side is up. I heard somewhere that one side should not touch the food you are eating because of the alzeimers (sp) threat with aluminum. What do you know about this? Rumor or truth?
> 
> [/img]http://www.e-design-it.com/avatars/green.gif :roll: [color=green]GO DUCKS[/color]


 
i say non-deflective side up so the heat will be absorbed and not bounced off the foil is all. i don't know about the health risks.


----------



## luvs (Mar 22, 2005)

pour lots of salt over a raw egg spilled on the floor. it will firm it up so you can pick it up with paper towels more easily.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 22, 2005)

I use the plastic cutting boards too.  I love them.  I just toss them in the dish washer when I'm done.   I also wash my sponges in the dw every night.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 22, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the postings, some really helpful hints here.  Regarding the bleach, thank you, but I do not like to use chemicals that are toxic which is why I have the vinegar book which is where I got the suggestion for cleaning cutting boards and counter tops.  My everyday dishes are clear glass, and I add vinegar to the dishwater to keep away spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you norgeskog.  I have to use plates to cut anything due to the fact the board I have is ages old and came with the house.  If I were to get different one I would have no place to store it.  Hence, the use of dishes is best.  I know will have no residue or something I am not aware of.  When you don't have you have to try to be creative?  I just want what I eat to be as sanitary as I can.  Who knows what you eat when you go to restaurant? Also pay the price for the meal.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

sponges get a soap and bleach soak for 2 minutes then rinsed with soap again and rinsed to get soap out .


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 13, 2008)

I use dish cloths for washing my dishes and those green Scotchbrite pads for scrubbing stuff.  Every few weeks, I wash all of my dish cloths & dish towels in the washing machine with bleach & laundry detergent.

I keep baking soda on a shelf attached to one of my kitchen sink doors.  I use it for scrubbing the coffee & tea stains off of our cups and my ceramic teapots for a quick cleaning.  Otherwise, I let my stuff soak in bleach water every few weeks to help get rid of the stains better.

I put vinegar & baking soda down all of our sinks & bath tub drains every few weeks.

My cutting boards are cleaned with a little bit of bleach poured on it and then cleaned off well in the dish water and dries naturally in the dish drainer.

Darlene


----------



## radhuni (Feb 13, 2008)

We use turmeric in almost every dishes and it lefts a pale yellow stain on chinaware or opal glassware. 

I have to wash them by myself with lukewarm water and baking soda.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 13, 2008)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding nuts or stupid (I am blond so that is my excuse) the non-deflective side the shiny rather than matte finish???? What happens if the other side is up. I heard somewhere that one side should not touch the food you are eating because of the alzeimers (sp) threat with aluminum. What do you know about this? Rumor or truth?


 
Studies suggest the link between Alzheimers Disease and aluminium foil is unlikely. They haven't found a causal relationship. Check this out...
Aluminium and Alzheimer’s disease - Alzheimer's Society


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 21, 2008)

radhuni said:


> We use turmeric in almost every dishes and it lefts a pale yellow stain on chinaware or opal glassware.
> 
> I have to wash them by myself with lukewarm water and baking soda.


 
  I know that we are talking about kitchen tips but I have to say that I have never used turmeric, I would not know when to use it, or how it flavors.  Do you have any good quick recipes that i could try. Maybe a hint or two as to the taste and dishes that it is used in.  I have always wanted to try indian food but never had the chance.  I do like spicey food and hear that its a must when eating these recipes.  I have eaten foods with curry, which i believe is also a must in indian cooking.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 25, 2008)

THE YUMMIEST COCKTAIL PARTY MEATBALLS

Stop chopping, use a box grater to grate the onion right into the meat 
mixture. Now the pieces blend into the dainty meatballs, plus all the 
flavorful juices fall straight into the bowl.

YOUR BEST CHICKEN BREAST EVER

After cooking the chicken, turn it over so the breast side is down and let 
sit for 15 min. This simple flip allows juice that would normally drip off 
the chicken to flow to the breast, so its more flavorful and moist.

SPEED SEED A POMEGRANATE

Quarter the pomegranate and submerge each section in a bowl filled halfway 
with water. Pull the seeds away from the peel and membranes. The seeds will 
sink to the bottom of the bowl and the rest will float. Then skim off the 
pith, strain out the seeds and use them to top salads and more.

Rehydrating raisins makes them taste juicy. To shorten the soaking time, let 
the raisins sit in a pot filled with 3/4 cup boiling water for 5 min.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 25, 2008)

I always have full strength CLR (it removes lime, rust and water marks) in a spray bottle.  I like to spray it at night in my sink and then wipe it down with a dry paper cloth.  All the water marks disapper and my stainless steel sink and faucet look brand new. 

Use a microfiber cloth for cleanup rather than chemicals for your appliances and countertops.  Use a moist one for a wipe down and then buff it with a dry one.  It works well on glass as well and saves on paper towels and expensive products. 

When I buy my meat (which is mostly at the butcher shop).  I like to bring it all home and take time to clean it up (I buy a lot of it at a time) and then portion it out and then put it in a freezer safe ziploc that is dated.  This takes the prep work out when I have to cook. 

Keep cilantro and other herbs fresher by removing them and tossing out the black ones and then soaking them in clean cold water.  Then fish them out and dry on cloth towels.  Then damp a paper towel and then wrap the cleaned herbs in it and place it in a ziploc and in the vegetable tray in your refrigerator.   They stay fresher longer and they are ready without much prep when you need them. 

I like to use air neutralizers and not freshners in my house (example Oust).  You can spray it liberally after the house is cleaned and all the cooking is complete and in a few minutes the house will smell fresh as it absorbs the orders and does not mask it.  Good test is to step out of the house and get back in to see that it really worked.  I need this because I cook with a lot of strong spices. 

I cover all my leftovers (that I put in the fridge) so I dont have any cross contamination of smells or flavors.  I love the gladware containers for this.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 25, 2008)

*best cooking tip of all*

clean up the mess as u go. when i don't do this, i feel overwhelmed. if not time to wash em for dishwasher, at least put water in ones hard to clean.

babe


----------



## Mama (Mar 1, 2008)

If your bananas start to get too ripe before you can eat them, don't throw them away, just stick them in the freezer, peel an all.  The skin will turn black but the banana is just fine.  When your ready for them, take them out, pop them in the microwave on defrost and use them in banana bread or just slice them up in your cereal.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mama said:


> If your bananas start to get too ripe before you can eat them, don't throw them away, just stick them in the freezer, peel an all. The skin will turn black but the banana is just fine. When your ready for them, take them out, pop them in the microwave on defrost and use them in banana bread or just slice them up in your cereal.


I do the same, hubby likes to make banana bread.



babetoo said:


> clean up the mess as u go. when i don't do this, i feel overwhelmed. if not time to wash em for dishwasher, at least put water in ones hard to clean.
> 
> babe


I agree it is better to clean as you go.

Another tip : when filling a measuring cup with flour, I level it off with a knife.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 7, 2008)

babetoo said:


> clean up the mess as u go. when i don't do this, i feel overwhelmed. if not time to wash em for dishwasher, at least put water in ones hard to clean.
> 
> babe


 
This is so true especially if you are working with a small space. I find if I am vigilant there is virtually nothing to clean up by the time the meal is served. I am a messy cook and manage to use alot of things while cooking if I dont clean as I go I quickly paint myself in a corner.

another one is keeping clothespins or some other type of clips handy for hoding potato chip or pasta bags and the like shut


----------



## Mama (Mar 7, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> I am a messy cook and manage to use alot of things while cooking if I dont clean as I go I quickly paint myself in a corner.


 
I know exactly what you mean, my dh says that I can use pert near every bowl, plate, pot, pan, dish, fork, knife and spoon just to make TOAST!


----------



## CanadianMeg (Mar 7, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Another tip : when filling a measuring cup with flour, I level it off with a knife.


 
I level off with a knife a lot more than just flour -- white sugar, baking soda, baking powder, other ground spices if they don't have the flat edge on the container.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2008)

Mama said:


> I know exactly what you mean, my dh says that I can use pert near every bowl, plate, pot, pan, dish, fork, knife and spoon just to make TOAST!



You must be related to my late x-MIL.  She could dirty up everything in the kitchen just  boiling water.  I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Mar 9, 2008)

If you don't have a rolling pin, a large can of shaving foam will suffice.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mama said:


> If your bananas start to get too ripe before you can eat them, don't throw them away, just stick them in the freezer, peel an all.  The skin will turn black but the banana is just fine.  When your ready for them, take them out, pop them in the microwave on defrost and use them in banana bread or just slice them up in your cereal.



I have more fun slicing them and tossing in to the *dehydrator* which turns them into nice snacks.  The riper the banana the better.

I also use the dehydrator when cutting up celery.  All those leaf tops that get chopped off gets dehydrated.  Great for flavoring later for soups and stews.  I will also grind down to a powder and replenish my spice jar.

Nothing goes to waste when it comes to produce.  All ripe excesses get placed in the dehydrator and stored for later use -- tomatoes, mushrooms, carrots, celery, onions, applesauce, fruits, etc.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 18, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> I level off with a knife a lot more than just flour -- white sugar, baking soda, baking powder, other ground spices if they don't have the flat edge on the container.


 same here, everything


----------



## crono760 (Mar 19, 2008)

I know it sounds obvious, but I never did this until my mother showed me how much better it is:

When peeling/dealing with ingredients of any sort, where you'll remove and discard some of it, have a plastic bag ready to accept the refuse.  Toss it in and throw it out/compost/whatever it.  It makes cleaning veggies *so much easier*, especially potatoes.   I do it all the time now.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Mar 20, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> same here, everything



I don't level anything off.


----------



## Mama (Mar 21, 2008)

Peeling hard boiled eggs can be a real chore sometimes.  To make it easier, as soon as the eggs finish cooking, drain them and then shake them around in the pan to crack the shells.  Cover them with ice cold water and let them sit for a few minutes.  Drain and then peel.  The ice water will shrink the egg away from the peel and the peel will come right off!


----------



## el cid (Mar 25, 2008)

Before grating lemons/oranges for zest,wrap cling film around the grater,it' a lot quicker to clean after .


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2008)

el cid said:


> Before grating lemons/oranges for zest,wrap cling film around the grater,it' a lot quicker to clean after .



I'll have to question this one   After one swipe you have broken the cling wrap and you still have grating to do, hence, you will still have to get your grater dirty.

I don't know if I agree with this hint/tip.    JMHO though


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 25, 2008)

I use an ice tray to freeze separated egg yolks for later use


----------



## el cid (Mar 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'll have to question this one   After one swipe you have broken the cling wrap and you still have grating to do, hence, you will still have to get your grater dirty.
> 
> I don't know if I agree with this hint/tip.    JMHO though



After you have finished zesting ,unwrap the cling wrap and all  zest comes a away with it, saving the hassle of trying to clean  in between the small sharp bits. Our pasty chefs use it all the time,try it and see.


----------



## flukx (Mar 25, 2008)

Instead of using so much lighter fluid to get my grill lit, I save old cardboard egg containers and put charcoal in the egg cups. Works great to get the flame going.

I like the celery leaves in the dehydrator tip - thats very useful, thanks!


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2008)

el cid said:


> Before grating lemons/oranges for zest,wrap cling film around the grater,it' a lot quicker to clean after .


I have not used this trick myself, but I have seen it in action. It does work.

When measuring something sticky like peanut butter or honey, first wipe a light film of vegi oil in the measuring cup. The peanut butter or honey or whatever will now slide right out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2008)

GB said:


> I have not used this trick myself, but I have seen it in action. It does work.
> 
> When measuring something sticky like peanut butter or honey, first wipe a light film of vegi oil in the measuring cup. The peanut butter or honey or whatever will now slide right out.



Thanks GB and really?  I guess the picture I have in my head is all wrong.  Surely I need to grate a lemon tonight - I'll go home and try it!

Can't wait to test it!


----------



## homepizzamaker (Mar 25, 2008)

Tired of "non-crispy" homemade pizza... try an inexpensive pizza stone. The results are amazing!


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 26, 2008)

Have a kid in the kitchen with you.  Charge them one round of dishwashing for the lesson, and enjoy the fact that for the most part, they will eat anything they cook.


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 30, 2008)

crono, you stole my tip.  I always have a "refuse bag" handy.  I use a bag from veggies, or the styrofoam container from meat, or whatever.  My trash can is across my (admittedly small) kitchen, and it saves me from having to carry veggie peels or garlic skins across the room, invariably leaving a trail of trash in my wake. 

What I really want is one of those magical "trash holes" cooking show hosts have.  Maybe one day.


----------



## Carlos75 (Apr 7, 2008)

Use baking soda on chopping boards to remove the smell of onions and garlic. Sprinkle on  baking soda, scrub with a damp sponge and rinse clean.


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 7, 2008)

Carlos75 said:


> Use baking soda on chopping boards to remove the smell of onions and garlic. Sprinkle on  baking soda, scrub with a damp sponge and rinse clean.




I fill up my empty spice bottles with water and add a teaspoon of baking soda to them and shake to get the odor out.  I let them dry, and reuse the bottles for my own spice mixes.


----------



## powfada (Apr 11, 2008)

hi every one,
some times it is good to put your sponges in the microwave for about 15-20 seconds, this is kind of an autoclave process and it kills the bacteria and other microorganisms.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi welcome to the group powfada, 
ENJOY!


----------



## powfada (Apr 11, 2008)

thank you much pdswife


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2008)

howdy and welcome


babe


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome palfada to the forum...enjoy!

Gravy tip: 1 cup gravy needs: 2 T Fat - 2 T Flour - 1 cup Stock or water


----------



## joengmann (Aug 30, 2008)

JulieV-
I had always heard the hint to use lemon juice to get rid of onion or garlic smell on hands.  Never has worked for me.   Had never heard of running hands on stainless steel.  I'll have to try that.  Thanks for the tip.

JoAnn


----------



## babetoo (Aug 30, 2008)

i have a gadget made for this purpose. just a square of metal

babe


----------

